# Rebirth (the end)



## Ian Holdich (6 Nov 2011)

After watching the triangle style scape and getting bored very quickly, i have decieded to have a little move around. Everything stands the same as previous in the old scape, same wood, same plants, same stock...Mark Evans popped over yesterday and gave a little critique on the old scape, and following some advise, things have been moved. The Christmas moss is going through it's transition, so forgive that. Here goes...

Tank - 80X35X45
Lighting - 2x T8 25w lumiairre
Hardscape - Manzy wood 
Substrate - Columbo florabase
Ferts - ADA special lights, Brighty K and ECA
C02 - 1BPS via in tank atomiser
Filtration - Hydor Prime 30
Plants - Crypt Balansae, Vesicularia dubyana , Vesicularia montagnei, Microsorum pteropus, Blyxa, Alternanthera Rosaefolia 'mini', Aponogeton Crispus 'Red', Pogostemon Helferi, staurogyne repens
Livestock - Sphaerichthys Selatanensis, Otos, Cherry shrimp










Suggestions and comments welcomed.


----------



## Alastair (7 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (Ians 80CM)*

That looks great mate. Looks like mr Evans info paid off. The tank appears bigger


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (Ians 80CM)*

Cheers mate, the tank looks loads better in real life as well! lol

The Chocs appear to like it as well. On the old scape the stayed very much around the right hand side. They are now all over.


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (Ians 80CM)*

I have got some more shrimp today, i bought some Rednose shrimp from Aquaessentials, they have been acclimatizing for 4 hours and just let in. They are great looking things! I have read in various places they like Brackish waters, however others say not. I thought i'd give em a go...





and also some Anubias Nana added to cover up a few holes and Cryptocoryne Moehlmannii added on the far right.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (Ians 80CM)*

Ahhh, the king of clear water. 

Looking great Ian. Especially the blyxa...Very healthy in real life.

I'm slowly entering into the 'shrimp crowd' too.


----------



## viktorlantos (8 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (Ians 80CM)*

I kept these shrimps and they died slowly after a 1-2 months. Did not tried again, but they are not doing well in a planted tank on a long term.


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (Ians 80CM)*



> I'm slowly entering into the 'shrimp crowd' too.



Thanks for the compliment Mark, and yes the 'shrimp crowd' is a good crowd. There are some really decent shrimp being imported at present. When 'The Aquarium' get the Tiger shrimp in i'll pick you some up.




> I kept these shrimps and they died slowly after a 1-2 months. Did not tried again, but they are not doing well in a planted tank on a long term



Apparently they're not long livers anyways, a year max (from what i have read). They are also more robust in Brackish waters, and more delicate in freashwater tanks. We'll see how long they last...i'm touching wood.

Apparently these are the only freshwater shrimp that eat BBA.


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (Ians 80CM)*

All the shrimp are present and correct this morning so nil fatalities over night.

caught this pic whilst doing a water change.





Black Oto and Choc Gourami.


----------



## logi-cat (9 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (Ians 80CM)*

i like the tank alot, how do you find the co2 atomiser compared to a normal glass diffuser?


----------



## Gary Nelson (9 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (Ians 80CM)*

Looking great Ian and the fish look very content in the new surroundings, a great pic - well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (Ians 80CM)*



> how do you find the co2 atomiser compared to a normal glass diffuser?



Thanks for your comment!, i find the in tank atomisers great for diffusion. They are a little ugly, but the bubbles are tiny. I have taken to buying them from Hong Kong now though, they are only a few quid from there. The seals do go on them after a while as well.



> Looking great Ian and the fish look very content in the new surroundings, a great pic - well done



Thanks Gary! They do seem to be happier than previous...

I'm sorry for the pic overload (last one for a while i promise), A George esq style child in shot pic lol (ps he is my child lol)


----------



## J Butler (9 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (Ians 80CM)*

That last capture's a beaut, Ian! New arrangements looking pretty sweet   

Don't stop the pictures on my account, spam away by all means


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (Ians 80CM)*

Thanks Joe!, well here's some more spam!

it's been an interesting day...went out to buy some Amano shrimp and came home with 2 Twig catfish. Great looking things! Earlier in the week i ordered a very cheap Japanese add on lens off of Amazon, it's claims were to do decent macro and also an add on wide angle lens. As i say it was very cheap, so i didn't mind loosing a tenner if it was crap. Well, that lens came today. All of these next pics are taken with it. I'm no pro, so they aren't great, but i think the lens has some potential. I will work on it and keep practising.

Macro on a bit of Java moss





Macro on staurogyne repens





Macro on a Cherry shrimp





Wide angle on the Twig Catfish





and wide angle in the room.





probably the best ten quid i have spent in ages!


----------



## NeilW (11 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (Ians 80CM)*

Looks lovely and healthy mate. Like the unusual fish choice too


----------



## J Butler (11 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (Ians 80CM)*

+1 on the fish choice Ian, love farlowella's!


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (new lens and twigs)*

Thanks guys!

These Twig fish are great! Brilliant characters.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (new lens and twigs)*

added a few stems at the weekend to the back ammania gracilis and hygrophila polysperma 'rosanervig'. It seems to be growing quite nicely at present.





cheers for looking.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (new lens and twigs)*

Hi,
this scape is looking really good and although i liked the triangle layout before it, i feel this layout will look more balanced when filled in as the transitions between the plants will be more gradual and natural looking. 
Looks great in the room also.
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (new lens and twigs)*

Thanks Ady! Just waiting for those stems to get going! lol


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (new lens and twigs)*

Went out with Mark this morning and he made me buy some more fish! lol

I came home with some Green neon tetras and am well chuffed with them. The gouramis don't seem to be bothered by them either.


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (new lens and twigs)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> and he made me buy some more fish! lol



 LOL. says the man who made me buy half a fish mongers!


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (new lens and twigs)*

its been a couple of weeks...so, i have lost a couple of Chocs, from jumping rather than anything else. Things are growing nicely...


----------



## Gary Nelson (26 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (new lens and twigs)*

Fantastic Ian, looks super healthy! I am now shot of my corner tank and now working on my new one, I'll post some pics soon... All I can say for now is what a pleasure it is to work on a normal conventional tank.


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (new lens and twigs)*

cheers Gary, looking forward to your new scape and tank mate!


----------



## schraptor (28 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (new lens and twigs)*

Looking really good and getting better and better each week


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (new lens and twigs)*

thank you for the comments guys, they are really appreciated.

just took a quick vid, i have added a few more green neons...best viewed in 720p on YouTube.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (28 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (new lens and twigs)*

Looking great Ian


----------



## Ian Holdich (29 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (new lens and twigs)*

Thanks Ed!


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (new lens and twigs)*

crimboooooooooo


----------



## xtevo (3 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (new lens and twigs)*

Oh, I have already known, that in UK. the time is -1 hour than in Budapest, Hungary. Now I've learned we are -21 days behind UK... 
Merry Christmas Ian!


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (new lens and twigs)*

cheers mate!

update time, there are 2 remaining Chocs, that come out at feeding time and thats it! The green neons tend to stay at the back of the tank. I want to bring them out a little more, so i have added some (6) Rosy Tetras, to see if they will bring the neons out a little more and shazam, they have! Heres some pics...









CRS





FTS





the back still has some growing to do...


----------



## Alastair (4 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (Rosy tetras)*

I think the tanks distracting ha ha


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (Rosy tetras)*

i'll tell the missus that! lol


----------



## creg (7 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (Rosy tetras)*

beautiful scape and excellent choice of fish.


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (Rosy tetras)*

thank you for the comment Creg!

Heres a pic i took tonight with loads of backlight


----------



## J Butler (7 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (rosy tetra)*

Lovely as ever Ian!   

Glad to see the Rosy tetras and green neons are out in the open still. Are the Farlowella's still in there?

I can relate to your impatience with the background filling in, I think I may have overestimated the growth speed in high energy tanks, I have no idea what It would have been like had I gone the low energy route...


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (rosy tetra)*

Thanks J, the Farlowellas are in there somewhere. They don't make a show very often, the smaller one comes out more so. As for the back i want to stick some more stems in there.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth (rosy tetra)*

sorry guys but i have had the cam out tonight as X factor was on and i really cannot stand that programme. Especially using Damien Rice's Cannonball.

Hygro Rosevig





The moss is due for a trim





FTS


----------



## Piece-of-fish (12 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth*

Looking nice and healthy. Rosy tetras are one of my favourite fish


----------



## Markmark (12 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth*

Looking lush and so colourful. Nice to see an island scape as I intend to try one soon. A good source of inspiration for me. Any problems with the wood floating?


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth*

Thanks Ed and Mark.

The wood was light for a couple of days until got water logged, it was only 3-4 days for it to stay put.

My local MA has some pretty good shrimp in at the moment...

I came home with 6 Yellow flame sakura shrimp. I don't know a great deal about them as theres not a lot on the net.


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth*

I have added some Tiger shrimp today, got them for 65p each!! Bargain!!

heres a quick pic with the water level lowered.


----------



## awtong (20 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth*

Hi,

Are the plants at the back left Apongeton crispus green and then a red one slightly more towards the centre?

This is looking really good!

Andy


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth*

thanks awtong...yes, the one near the center in the Crispus 'red' and the far left is a Crispus 'green. NIce easy plants.


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth*

Looking swish Ian! The king of clean


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth*

cheers mate, gotta love the Purigen!


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth*

here's a quick vid on the new iphone...anyone know if you can turn the EV down on the iphone??

needs to be viewed in 720p



not bad i suppose.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth*

The 4s right Ian?...can you tell it to do water changes and things like that?   technology!


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth*

aye, it cooked my tea earlier and walked my dog. I'm deffo gonna put more weight on!!


Damn you Steve Jobbs!


----------



## creg (23 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

>




  wow


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth*

Cheers Creg!

here's a couple from tonight, it's ready for it's first proper trim now. I'll be getting in there in the next day or 2.


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth*

Looking great Ian. 

In the first pic your exposure looked better than in the second. However, 1/13sec will give you blurry pics. F8 would be ok I reckon, giving you a few stops of light.


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rebirth*

cheers for that Mark, i shall try that out tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth*

quick update...

the hygrophila sp. 'araguaia' appears to be growing buds at the base of the stem, just below the leaves. I wonder what's gonna happen??


hygrophila sp. 'araguaia' by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

here's another reflective pic which i though was quite nice.


reflection by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth*

trying out all these iphone apps lol and came across this one called 'photosynth', the quality isn't the best, but it gives a good wide angle feeling.



photosynth by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## darren636 (12 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth*

you are making a very nice tapestry there. going to look stunning in a few weeks.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth*

Great-looking 'scape, and nice pics mate. 

About the photos; Mark is, of course, correct about the blurry photos with 1/13 sec, but only if you're not using a tripod and have moving fish/plants. 

I often use slow shutter speeds with a tripod, especially if there are no fish in the tank. I turn the filter off, which prevents the plants from moving. The smaller aperture will give you a greater depth of field which is usually more desirable for a full-tank shot.

On my monitor your white balance also looks a little too blue/green. Try using a different white balance setting i.e. with a higher Kelvin rating. This will tone down the blue/green and bring out more yellow/red, warming up the images. If you have live view this can help choose an appropriate setting before actually taking the shot.

I've not seen the Photosynth iPhone app. To be honest it looks over-sharpened for my taste but I bet it looks great on the phone itself. Does it give you a wider angle than using the standard iPhone camera?  Have you tried Camera+ yet?


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth*



> you are making a very nice tapestry there. going to look stunning in a few weeks.



Cheers Darren, this tank is a real slow grower. I'm going to up the light when i rescape.

@ George thanks for the advice, i have had the slr for about a year now and still trying different stuff out. Still far from any good lol! I shall keep your advice in mind when i get the cam out again. I have a T5 light ballast in the shed, will have to get it out at some point.

The photosynth app has an edit option and i did sharpen the pic.

heres a pic i took earlier when walking the dog


harts by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

you can take a full panoramic shot which is pretty cool.

I have bought Cam+ as well, i wish i'd bought this in the first place, takes really good pic for 59p!


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth*

i know it gets a little boring lol, but here's a little short vid of various bits around the tank. View in 720p!


----------



## Ady34 (15 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> i know it gets a little boring lol, but here's a little short vid of various bits around the tank. View in 720p!
> 
> Never boring Ian.
> CPDs for this tank i see, i thought theyd have been for the nano.
> ...


----------



## Antipofish (15 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> ianho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second that.  I could look at your tanks, and Marks, and Georges, and a lot of others, ALL DAY ! lol.  What on earth does CPD stand for ?  Grr all these abbreviations .


----------



## Ady34 (15 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth*

Celestial Pearl Danios.


----------



## Antipofish (15 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Celestial Pearl Danios.




Cheers.  now I can go look em up


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth*

cheers guys, the CPD's ended up going in this tank. The nano was just to small. They don't take up a lot of room. They do have some character as well!

I have trimmed a little, and am thinking of ripping this down soom and having a go at an Iwagumi. I will have to get another light unit though, so it will be a month or so.


SONY DSC by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

and


SONY DSC by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34 (21 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> thinking of ripping this down soom and having a go at an Iwagumi. I will have to get another light unit though, so it will be a month or so.



ahh, shame, this is just filling in nicely now.   Id like to see it continue for at least a couple more months and let the stems at the back develop further and the staurogyne at the left foreground really carpet and mix with that moss.
Looks so healthy, clean and crisp... but if youve got the itch.... youll have to scratch it!
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth*

Cheers Ady, it may be a couple of months, due to needing another light unit. The T5 lights are a little more expensive. Cheers for the comment.


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth*

after much deliberation (and chats with Mark), i have decided to treat myself to a Cannon Eos 550d. It is a amazing camera! 

I'm still practising with the settings as they are different to the Sony. I'm sorry if i OD the thread with pics over the next couple of day.

heres a pic


cannon 550d by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

and a short vid (needs to be viewed in 720 or above)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUiPIkdL ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Antipofish (24 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*

Hey Ian congrats on your new purchase.  It must be a magical camera as it seems to have removed all trace of _WATER_ in that picture !!!  Great image.  And the video is cool too.  Love your shrimp   Remind me, whats the carpet plant right at the very front  middle ??


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*

cheers mate, i'm really please with the purchase.

the plants at the front from l to r are staurogyne repens, a mix of java moss and crimbo moss and then hygro angustifolia.


----------



## Antipofish (24 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> cheers mate, i'm really please with the purchase.
> 
> the plants at the front from l to r are staurogyne repens, a mix of java moss and crimbo moss and then hygro angustifolia.




Cool, its the mosses I was wondering about   if you get the chance, have a look at my latest pic on my journal and let me know what you think about the Blyxaa, and whether to get more of it to carry on to the left all the way, or use something else   And dont worry about OD'ing on images mate, Im sure I am not the only one who can look at great pics of awesome tanks all day long


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*

very nice images, cool video and even cooler scape   Its really grown in nicely


----------



## Gary Nelson (25 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*

Very nice Ian, like Stu says it's filled in nicely - Great photos too... that is next on my shopping list, a good camera, although I will need to do my research as I dont know anything about cameras or equipment


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*

Lovely tank, the moss carpet works pretty well  nice video too


----------



## James Marshall (25 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*

Lovely scape and photography  
The images look super sharp.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Ian Holdich (25 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*



> very nice images, cool video and even cooler scape  Its really grown in nicely



Thanks Stu! Still trying to find my way around this camera, tis a little different to the Sony layout, but a much better camera.



> Very nice Ian, like Stu says it's filled in nicely - Great photos too... that is next on my shopping list, a good camera, although I will need to do my research as I dont know anything about cameras or equipment



cheers Gary, the canon 550 is a good little camera. It was mark that finally persuaded me to get one. I wish i'd gone for a Canon in the first place. 



> Lovely tank, the moss carpet works pretty well  nice video too



Thank you LD, i'm glad the moss has worked, i haven't had much luck with moss in old tanks. 



> Lovely scape and photography
> The images look super sharp



Thank a lot James, still got to get some practise in to catch up with you guys!

heres a couple more pics (sorry)

have added some glasswear


glass by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

and a couple of the CPD's


cpd1 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


cpd2 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish (25 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*

STOP apologising for the pictures.  How many threads do you look at and there is zilch.  Its the pics that make it worth reading (IMHO).  Mind you, your photography shows most of us up, and your plants look way to bloomin healthy and perfect, so yeah.  No more pics !!! hahaha.    Love those CPD's and my God your water looks as non existent as Mark's !  Best get my skates on and plant the rest of my tank... :?


----------



## creg (26 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*

this is probably my favourite tank on here it will be a real shame when you tear it down, i wish i could take it off your hands lol its so beautiful and healthy looking


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*

@ Chris, thanks for the comments, they are much appreciated!

@ Creg, wow, that is a really nice thing to say! I think it's be going for a short while still as i have the missus birthday to shell out for this month...


----------



## stu_ (27 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*

Fab, as always


----------



## Antipofish (27 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*

I baggsie the plants when you tear it down   hehe.  I think you should do some proper photo shoot images and stick them up as available for stock photos somewhere.  I agree with creg, the tank is fantastic.  Is it florabase you have used as the only substrate ? (Sorry I can't remember and am feeling too lazy to go back and check)


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*



> Fab, as always



thanks Stu!



> Is it florabase you have used as the only substrate ?



thanks again for the comment Chris, and really i'm still getting to grips with this camera. There are much better photographers on here, i'm still a novice.
Yeah the substrate is just Florabase, brilliant stuff IMO. I have used it a couple of times now and haven't had any problems along the way at all.


----------



## Antipofish (27 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Yeah the substrate is just Florabase, brilliant stuff IMO. I have used it a couple of times now and haven't had any problems along the way at all.



Cool, I think my problems with it was that I was not pushing the stems down far enough, but have to admit I am worried about when it comes to putting cryptos in... I was planning on trimming the roots to stimulate new growth but I am wondering if they will stay in place if I only have short roots


----------



## creg (28 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*

ian what settings do you use on your canon? my step dad has the 40d but cant seem to take decent pics of my tank with it.


----------



## Antipofish (28 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*



			
				creg said:
			
		

> ian what settings do you use on your canon? my step dad has the 40d but cant seem to take decent pics of my tank with it.



creg, what are the problems he has with the images ?


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*

As i say, i'm still getting around the canon 550d, but i bought the nifty fifty lens with the camera and they have been shot with that lens. So, it's 50mm F1.8, ISO @ 800 with the EV @ 0.7.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## creg (28 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> creg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they are blurry and just not the quality id expect from such an expensive camera


----------



## creg (28 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> As i say, i'm still getting around the canon 550d, but i bought the nifty fifty lens with the camera and they have been shot with that lens. So, it's 50mm F1.8, ISO @ 800 with the EV @ 0.7.
> 
> Hope this helps a little.



that means absolutely nothing to me but ill pass it on   

thanks ian


----------



## Antipofish (28 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*



			
				creg said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blurry means the shutter speed was too slow or the operator moved the camera whilst taking the shot.  Suggest using a tripod and keeping the shutter speed faster.  There are other things to consider such as aperture (amount of light the lens allows through to the sensor) and ISO (akin to film speed)  These three are a symbiotic triangle and its useful for the operator to understand the principles of these.  I often use aperture priority setting which allows me to control the light and depth of field (how much of the image that is in focus in terms of foreground to background).  The camera then sets the shutter speed accordingly.  If the shutter speed the camera sets is too slow to capture a crisp image you can then increase the ISO setting which will allow for a faster shutter speed.  Bear in mind the higher the ISO the more grainy effect you will see in the image, though with decent cameras you can push ISO right up.  My camera is full frame which means the sensor is a lot bigger than cropped frame cameras like the 550D.  Consequently it handles low light situations better, but with in tank lighting that should not really come in to play.  Hope that helps as a bit of background.


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*



> My camera is full frame which means the sensor is a lot bigger than cropped frame cameras like the 550D. Consequently it handles low light situations better, but with in tank lighting that should not really come in to play.



Doesn't cropped frame just give a smaller depth of field rather than effecting lighting?


----------



## Antipofish (28 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (550d!)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> > My camera is full frame which means the sensor is a lot bigger than cropped frame cameras like the 550D. Consequently it handles low light situations better, but with in tank lighting that should not really come in to play.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't cropped frame just give a smaller depth of field rather than effecting lighting?



Hi Ian.  Not really.  It does have an affect on depth of field, and also to the angle when you take the shot.  I.E. if you use a 50mm lens on a cropped sensor of say 1.5x (from memory Nikon is 1.5 and Canon is 1.6, or vice versa) then what you see resembles the image as if you actually used a focal length of 75mm.. which is why cropped sensor lenses seem to give longer zoom images.  With a full frame sensor the focal length you use is the one the image reproduces.

But that is a digression.  Having a full frame sensor (at least in the case of my camera which is a Nikon D700 and which has 12.1 megapixels compared to a cropped frame sensor with the same megapixels, means the actual pixels are individually larger.  Thus they can "capture" more light. Even with the newer ones that have 18M or 24M, because the full frame sensor is larger, it still captures more light per se. In tests and reviews, its been shown that a full frame sensor is better at handling low light situations each and every time.  It is the one reason, and probably only reason, that many wedding photographers (on the whole) choose full frame over cropped. 

I don't know that I have explained it very well, but its the best I can do


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (more 550d pics)*

took some more pics when i finished work tonight...

I have removed the larger Aponogeton on the left. I'm just waiting for the stems to grow a little more in that area. I have replaced the Hydor filter with a JBL in the last couple of weeks. A very impressive filter.

heres a couple more of the CPD's (great little fish) and one of the fern. Still can't believe how good this cam is!

pearling fern

cpd02 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

and the pearl danios


cpd03 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


cpd01 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## clonitza (4 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (more 550d pics)*

Lovely shots Ian, I really like your microrasboras.   

Mike


----------



## George Farmer (4 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (more 550d pics)*

Great shots, Ian!  Lovely little fish.


----------



## Antipofish (4 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (more 550d pics)*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Great shots, Ian!  Lovely little fish.



Lovely for everything other than your wallet !  Just saw some no bigger than 1cm in Maidenhead Aquatics, Brighton, for £5 each !!!


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (more 550d pics)*



> Lovely shots Ian, I really like your microrasboras.



thanks Mike! they are great to watch!



> Great shots, Ian! Lovely little fish.



cheers George! love the Cannon 50mm, it's gets some really crisp shots.



> Lovely for everything other than your wallet ! Just saw some no bigger than 1cm in Maidenhead Aquatics, Brighton, for £5 each !!!



Yeah, these were £5 each or 4 for £15. Would have liked a tank full of these!


----------



## darren636 (5 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (more 550d pics)*

how active are they? Are they like danios or do they move slower? My guess is more sedate than danio due to their markings?


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

they aren't as active a normal danios, much slower. They stay close to the bottom of the tank as well. They do move more that the likes of a Dario dario.

Got myself a new tripod today, lights came on and i was messing with the camera and flound this


begining of a flower by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

these things grow really quickly!

heres a FTS with the tripod lol (the massive aponogeton has been removed)


Full tank by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish (5 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> heres a FTS with the tripod lol (the massive aponogeton has been removed)



And killed ! lol.  Great pics Ian  The difference with the new cam is noticeable to say the least


----------



## Gary Nelson (5 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

Looks fab Ian, really great pics too.  Are you still thinking about stripping it and starting another creation?


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

@ Chris...theres a massive difference between the Canon and the Sony, probably the best money i have spent.

@ Gary...thanks mate, TBH i'm enjoying this tank. I might keep it going for a few more months, i'm not sure whether it's at it's full potential yet.


----------



## darren636 (5 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

gotta say it. This it where i want to be with mine in a few months. Looking great.


----------



## Antipofish (5 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> @ Chris...theres a massive difference between the Canon and the Sony, probably the best money i have spent.



Comes as no surprise.  Canon really are doing great things at the moment.  Im still in half a mind to swap my D700 out for a 5DmkII.  I could probably do it without losing any money too, as I don't have that much kit.  Just the D700. SB900 flash, 70 to 300 AFS VR, 50mm f/1.4, and thats it.  All of those items second hand seem to be worth a little more than the canon equivalent.  I may have to investigate soon... But the only reason I would do that is for the video.  And I still love that I can get 8fps out of mine with the grip (If I bought one).

Back on track though. Im glad you are loving your new Camera.  Its one thing having a good bit of kit, but another achieving good results, and you certainly are doing that at the moment


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

thanks Chris...


Have been messing with the video this afternoon.

heres a short vid (best viewed in 720p or higher.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXixOV7C ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Ady34 (11 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

Hi Ian,
video not working too well for me. Can hear the sound ok, butvideo sticking. Maybe just my computer but worth checking.
Ady.


----------



## Antipofish (11 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi Ian,
> video not working too well for me. Can hear the sound ok, butvideo sticking. Maybe just my computer but worth checking.
> Ady.



What were your running it at Ady ?  seems fine on my computer.


----------



## Ady34 (11 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> What were your running it at Ady ?  seems fine on my computer.


720p, probably just my computer, its freezing and jumping.


----------



## Antipofish (11 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



click the pause and let it load completely then watch it   I have to do that all the time as otherwise it plays before its had chance to download.  That might not be your issue, but it might help.


----------



## Ady34 (11 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

[quote="Antipofish] click the pause and let it load completely then watch it   I have to do that all the time as otherwise it plays before its had chance to download.  That might not be your issue, but it might help.[/quote]

Nope, that doesnt work. Not to worry.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

hmmmm it seems to be working my end. Lets just blame the snow.

it's not that good anyways Ady lol.


----------



## Gary Nelson (11 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

It works a charm on my iPad and very nice as well Ian - you can tell its a success with the coloration of the fish


----------



## Ady34 (11 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

its my cuffy computer then. no doubt ill log out switch off, return and itll work perfectly. 



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> it's not that good anyways Ady lol.



mmm.... im sure its steady, in focus and nicely edited, unlike my camera video with my dodgy zooming, moving around and creaky upstairs floorboards as a soundtrack!!!  
Ill look forward to seeing it.
Ady.


----------



## Ady34 (11 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

As i suspected, logged out, switched off, back on and viewed no probs.   
Also as i suspected, steady, in focus and nicely edited.
Looking good as always Ian.
Ady.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

Great production Ian.


----------



## sarahtermite (12 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

Great video; and I loved your credits!


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*



> Also as i suspected, steady, in focus and nicely edited.
> Looking good as always Ian.



Than you very much Ady, it still needs some work.




> Great production Ian.



cheers Mark, will see you soon so we can discuss better production!lol



> Great video; and I loved your credits!



Thanks Sarah, Steve the shrimp is ace!lol


----------



## Ian Holdich (17 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

well, i never got a flower...heres a couple of pics i have taken today, one when doing a water change


water change by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

and the veiw from where i sit.


room by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish (17 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

Awesome pics as always Ian.  No flower ?   Hey, Is that tank your Rio 125 ?  You took the top surround off then ? If the answer to this is yes, has the move been documented ? If not I have a few questions to ask   Cheers.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

Tanks growing in to itself beautifully. Lovely clean looking tank. Nice job!!


----------



## Ian Holdich (17 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

Thanks Chris, its a Ehiem scubaline tank. A well finished tank, other than the black silicone.

and thank you very much Iain


----------



## Antipofish (17 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Thanks Chris, its a Ehiem scubaline tank. A well finished tank, other than the black silicone.
> 
> and thank you very much Iain



Oh ok, DAMN ! lol.  I was hoping you would tell me it was the rio without the rim.  I have a rim on my aquience as you know, and its a pain in the butt.  My tank does have bracing though, and I am wondering if I could take the rim off.  Wonder how much structural support it offers, or if it is purely aesthetic.


----------



## Ian Holdich (17 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

there are a couple of people who have removed the bar on a Rio, obviously it's attached by silicone and you'd have to be careful not to scratch the glass, but it has been done. I'm not condoning it though, as i have never done it.


----------



## darren636 (17 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

think founder George did it a couple of years ago


----------



## Ian Holdich (17 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

yeah i think this is Georges Rio...


----------



## Antipofish (17 Feb 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> yeah i think this is Georges Rio...



Cheers Ian, and WOW ! Its amazing what you can do with a Juwel tank !  George, if you read this... thats blardy lovely !!!


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

just a quicky to say thanks for everyone who posted in this journal and found it remotely interesting! lol

i ripped this scape down last week, to try and find a flicker of motivation. Here's a little secret i didn't tell anyone (not that anyone will be bothered!lol), this tank was grow under 2 x 18 watt T8 lights, so very low light. I can also tell you all it has been a really easy tank/scape to work with. 

cheers.


----------



## Antipofish (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> just a quicky to say thanks for everyone who posted in this journal and found it remotely interesting! lol
> 
> i ripped this scape down last week, to try and find a flicker of motivation. Here's a little secret i didn't tell anyone (not that anyone will be bothered!lol), this tank was grow under 2 x 18 watt T8 lights, so very low light. I can also tell you all it has been a really easy tank/scape to work with.
> 
> cheers.



Would love to have seen one final pic before hearing this   It was a wonderful scape Ian and I thoroughly enjoyed this thread.  Can I have the hardscaping from it , lol ?  I look forward to your next work, and hope that you will make a start soon.  I know your new job is taking up a lot of your time, but for you not to resent that (trust me, I worked for the NHS for 12 years so know what I'm talking about hehe) you need your hobbies and private life still   Get started soon buddy


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*

I have a pic but i think i'll use it for the IAPLC. As for the hardscape, i shall be keeping hold of it, i have made the mistake of selling hardscape in the past and wanting to use it again a few months down the line. I have already started something, it's very different from what i'm used to and it's gonna take time to come into it's own. I might pop some pics up at some point in the week. Thanks Chris.


----------



## Skatersav (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Rebirth (aponogeton red flower)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> there are a couple of people who have removed the bar on a Rio, obviously it's attached by silicone and you'd have to be careful not to scratch the glass, but it has been done. I'm not condoning it though, as i have never done it.



I have just been doing some hardware upgrading on my Juwel Rio 300 and have taken the rim off.  I need to update my post on it - intend to do so this pm.  Taking the rim off is REALLY hard work but it can be done.  There is loads of black silicon under the rim which needs cut away and then stripped off.  I took the view that some bracing would be needed and have a piece of glass running along each side, and one strut across the middle.  Having done more research into the matter, the strut across the middle is not necessary.  In a smaller tank, I suspect it may not be necessary to put in any supports, but probably still sensible.

My silicone sealant job is rubbish, but it still looks a lot better than that 80's faux wood effect.  Will be putting up pics tonight hopefully...  "My post is called Removing the Rim of the Jewel Rio", or something like that.


----------

